# waypoint soil test help



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their recommendations look good. There is a 1.0 pH difference between front and back. Can you explain it?

Because the back is higher than the front, iron will not be as available.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man the back is lower than the front. What i was considering for iron was ferromec ac or feature. As far as sulfur goes what would you recommend as i have never done a sulfur app before.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

And i have no idea why the ph is higher in the front. The city brought in some dirt to half of it one time but that was 30 years ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For both lawn, I recommend finding SOP 0-0-50. This will increase pottasium and sulfur.

For the back you should use foliar iron (FAS). There are multiple ways of doing this. FEature is a nice one since it doesn't stain. You can use the same method for the front if you want more color.

For the back I think you should use AS (ammonium sulfate 21-0-0). If you mulch mow, then there should not be a need to add more phosphorus.

The front could use phosphorus. If the budget allows it, Milorganite might be a good option for nitrogen and phosphorus. Otherwise, you could use a balance fertilizer (npk with the same numbers eg 10-10-10, 13-13-13). There are a multiple different options or approaches. Let me know how complex you want to make this.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Andy i think you are reading the front and back backwards.
front has a ph of 7.4
back has a ph of 6.4
But i understand what you are saying so my plan is: sop at 2 lbs. per k every other month, fas apps for the back, feature apps for the front, ammonium sulfate for the front and milo for both with some 10-10-10.
One other question is copper is low, is that something to be concerned about?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey! I'm not Andy!!! 

And yes, I screwed that up.

I'm not concern with other micros unless you have a specific problem we can't resolve any other way. Research on micros on turf is very inconclusive.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

oops: sorry about the name its early. No specific problems with the lawn except it needs a little thickening up. Thanks G-man for all your help.


----------

